
Where did white keyboards go? - ivanjaros
I have noticed a new trend of black keyboards about a decade ago. It was weird and I didn&#x27;t care for it. But now, I am having big troubles finding white keyboards in general. Usually it is less than 10% of the offering in majority of stores.<p>So it makes me wonder, why is this happening? I believe that black keyboards are ergonomically bad from the contrast point of view so I am having hard time accepting this as a reasoning.<p>(and the lack of iso 105 layout keyboards is also an interesting topic for another day)
======
TurboHaskal
I think it is because they look old school and filthy. The former is the
reason why I buy them, the latter is why I have to wash them more frequently
than black keyboards.

~~~
dddddaviddddd
How do you wash your keyboards?

~~~
TurboHaskal
Mostly it is just the caps that get filthy, so I remove them and let them soak
for a few hours under room temperature water with some dishwasher liquid. A
few swipes with a cloth does it for the base.

If I need to clean the insides, I use some canned air spray.

------
SamReidHughes
That was the old beige computer aesthetic, it went out with the iMac.

As long as you can get a white/gray Topre Realforce, it doesn't really matter.

------
sandes
[https://www.amazon.com/s?k=white+keyboard&crid=DF1J05HVR9EV&...](https://www.amazon.com/s?k=white+keyboard&crid=DF1J05HVR9EV&sprefix=white+keybo%2Caps%2C336&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_11)

------
brudgers
Behind the beige.

------
LarryMade2
Macintosh

